# Shortcut für serialversionUID



## alexpetri (22. Jul 2008)

Hi,

gibt es in Eclipse ein Tool was mir übers ganze Projekt
serialVersionUIDs generiert (da wo es benötigt wird)?


----------



## FArt (22. Jul 2008)

alexpetri hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> gibt es in Eclipse ein Tool was mir übers ganze Projekt
> serialVersionUIDs generiert (da wo es benötigt wird)?



Wie soll das Tool entscheiden, wo es benötigt wird?


----------



## SlaterB (22. Jul 2008)

Klassen, die das Interface implementieren aber die Id nicht haben,
wenn Eclipse da eine Warning einblendet, dann weiß es wohl Bescheid


----------



## tfa (22. Jul 2008)

Das geht mit Eclipse über  Source->Clean Up...

Blöd finde ich nur, dass Eclipse auch in abstrakten Klassen eine sUID setzen will.


----------



## byte (22. Jul 2008)

Such in den Preferences nach Clean Up... Dort auf 'Missing Code' dann 'Add serial version ID' aktivieren.

Das ganze wird dann durchgeführt, wenn Du ein Clean Up auf dein Projekt machst. Kannst daraus auch eine Save Action machen bei Bedarf.


----------

